# Pas de son



## Kazukura (17 Février 2011)

Je viens de brancher un Apple TV neuf via câble HDMI, aucun problème pour l'image, mais je n'ai pas de son. Je ne veux pas le brancher sur une chaîne, juste la TV. Et si en plus quelqu'un pouvait me dire comment utiliser Apple Remote pour Apple TV  sans que I Tune se déclenche sur mon Mac Book Pro, ce serait parfait!
Merci
K


----------



## Kazukura (17 Février 2011)

Un peu déçu par ATV, j'ai insisté, j'ai changer d'entrée HDMI sur TV, (le 1 au lieu du 2),résultat= du son pour les clips video, clip video de portable, podcasts, musique, SAUF LES FILMS ACHETES SUR ITUNES ! Le comble....
Pour apple remote, j'ai désactivé le capteur infrarouge (pref systeme = securite= option de desactivation infrarouge)...
Donc si quelqu'un a une idée pour le son des films, je suis preneur...
K


----------



## Kazukura (17 Février 2011)

Voilà j'ai effectué un réglage sur atv, en fait il FAUT DESACTIVER LA FONCTION DOLBY DIGITAL SI VOUS N'EN AVEZ PAS, COMME MOI, ET LE SON PASSE SUPER VIA HDMI
MAINTENANT JE PEUX DIRE QUE CE PETIT BOITIE EST BIEN UTILE+ PODCAST ALLOCINE ET AUTRES, BIBLIOTHEQUE ITUNE ETC;;;
FINALEMENT SUIS CONTENT
K


----------

